# Wicked Lasers



## Thomas_Ingrosso (Apr 25, 2006)

The FDA with help from US customs and the Chinese Government have shut down Wicked Lasers. US Customs have tracked their shipments and all who have bought these Lasers will receive letters regarding confiscation shortly. 

Kind Regards,
Thomas Ingrosso


----------



## NairB (Apr 25, 2006)

And how did you get this information Thomas??


----------



## Thomas_Ingrosso (Apr 25, 2006)

I have contacted Steve by means of Telephone.


----------



## godfrey (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes please do tell, I have not found anything on that yet.


Phil

*edit* if anyone is intrested, I'm in the live harmony chat for WL's.

http://www.liveharmony.org/chat.html?channel=wickedlasers&source=chatweb-lhcw


----------



## DonShock (Apr 25, 2006)

If that has happened to WL, it sure puts to rest the whole "is it legal / is it illegal" debate.


----------



## Thomas_Ingrosso (Apr 25, 2006)

I am a authorized reseller of Wicked Lasers and I received a letter today saying to cease selling these lasers or I will be prosecuted. So I contacted Steve to see what was happening.


----------



## jellyfish414 (Apr 25, 2006)

I do not think this is likely. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## jellyfish414 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thomas, where did you sell these lasers? Online? Can you post a summary of your letter?


----------



## Thomas_Ingrosso (Apr 25, 2006)

I am the owner of of Starphaser which is directly affiliated with WickedLasers, as many of you know.

I do not have a summary of the letter as I had recieved this email at my work email. I cannot access my work email from outside of the network. The first post was a summary in my own words of what has happened today


----------



## Athoul (Apr 25, 2006)

Please stop spreading such rubbish. I have been in contact with Wicked earlier today while the site was down, there was no mention of any major issues.


----------



## That_Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

As far as I know Starphaser _IS_ Wicked Lasers, not an affiliate. Same server/IP, same phone number, same Paypal account. If I am correct that would make you a liar and your story about WL being closed down by the FDA a fabrication. If I am wrong, I apologise.


----------



## jellyfish414 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was under the impression starphaser was owned and operated directly by WL. Thomas, are you saying you received a threat of prosecution via email? I don't think that sounds right...


----------



## Thomas_Ingrosso (Apr 25, 2006)

Athoul said:


> Please stop spreading such rubbish. I have been in contact with Wicked earlier today while the site was down, there was no mention of any major issues.



Steve has told me about you and I have seen you around the forums when I poke around them every once in awhile. I am the main source of funding for Starphaser. There would be no Starphaser if I were not apart of it. I had the cases for both the Pulsar and Starphasers designed and fabricated.

You are just a mod on the forums. You don't know what happens behind the scenes in our business.


----------



## jellyfish414 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thomas, assuming what you say is true, what are your plans for the business? Are you located in the USA? Didn't Starphaser ship from China as well?


----------



## shawndoe (Apr 25, 2006)

Your awful bold for a guy with 5 posts.  Second you have provided nothing to back your claims up. You sound like a guy who picked up on the comment made in one of the other threads. Provide some sort of proof of your statement or quite causing trouble. Wicked may well have been shut down, but I don't think your the one who knows.

Night
Shawndoe


----------



## Athoul (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmm, I have actually done some work for Starphaser, if you are truley the owner you would know what it was I had done. I also really do not think the owner would write like this.

Oh and by the way the WL site is back up.


----------



## dr_lava (Apr 25, 2006)

Thomas = banned yet?


----------



## Athoul (Apr 25, 2006)

I sure hope something is done. This is something that shouldn't be exceptable. Creating false panic like this, especially when there are people that have probably paid and awaiting their lasers is quite awful.


----------



## jellyfish414 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, that was an interesting 20 minutes of baseless rumors!! :lolsign:


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 25, 2006)

does this mean this thread is closely monitored by the feds? and there will be a knock on our door shortly?


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd imagine there is quite a bit of monitoring going on that we're not even aware of..


----------



## cbfull (Apr 25, 2006)

Take responsibility for your own paranoia. It's pretty shameless to spread it to other people, especially with no apparent basis.

ONE e-mail that you can't even access is hardly worth mentioning, if it even exists. VERY irresponsible behavior. Stop acting like you are doing everyone a favor.


----------



## Pixel (Apr 25, 2006)

only confiscation ???
This must be a joke. I have contacted with FDA and they told me that all owners of WL lasers will be arrested soon. All of them - no exception.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Apr 25, 2006)

heres a point...i think the federal agencies have more important things to do with their time than monitor a bunch of geeks (face it guys, we are) with laser pointers.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmmmm..... I see a few flaws in whatever it is you are trying to do:

1. If this is true, this would be the first time, EVER, that the Chinese Government has ever cooperated with the U.S. to shut down a single and legal fully licenced business in China.

2. Normally, in a case of a foreign company importing a illegal product into the U.S., the U.S would simply block the shipments at the border and either confiscate them or send them back.

3. The Chinese Government would not care about such things to the extent that they would cooperate with the U.S. to shut down a single company. Heck, the only time the Chinese Government would care is if it is related to greater issues such as trade, drugs or the threat of nuclear war.


Here's what I believe:

You are a loser who engages in scare mongering. If you had a girlfriend, perhaps you wouldn't be writing such rubbish in a forum such as this? But, as the rule generally goes: losers don't get girlfriends.... which is why you are here.

Have a nice life.... whatever it turns out to be.






Thomas_Ingrosso said:


> The FDA with help from US customs and the Chinese Government have shut down Wicked Lasers. US Customs have tracked their shipments and all who have bought these Lasers will receive letters regarding confiscation shortly.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Thomas Ingrosso


----------



## bootleg2go (Apr 25, 2006)

dr_lava said:


> Thomas = banned yet?



I agree, both him and his IP address should be banned.

Jack


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 25, 2006)

King Of Dreams said:


> heres a point...i think the federal agencies have more important things to do with their time than monitor a bunch of geeks (face it guys, we are) with laser pointers.



I humbly disagree. While they probably couldn't care less about the Arc AAA or the Aleph flashlights, I'd wager that somebody from the DHS is reading these threads. And other threads about lasers elsewhere. Do they care about posts that bash retailers? Probably not. But I'd put money on the fact that more than just "geeks" are looking at laser forums here and on other websites...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2006)

Thread closed...it's turned into a urinating contest.


----------

